# Stippermesse 2015



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2015)

Neues Jahr, neue Messe, neuer Thread.
http://www.stippermesse.com/
Übernächsten Sonntag, 1.3. in Bremen, diesmal in Halle 4.

Bin gespannt, welche Besonderheiten es, neben dem sowieso umfangreichen Angebot, dieses Jahr zu sehen gibt. Letztes Jahr hat Schlögl mit den "Knuspermaden" wohl den größten Stau verursacht.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2014/messebericht-stippermesse-bremen-2014.html

Wird ihm das wieder gelingen?
Ulli hat mich gestern mit den Erzählungen zu Schlögls neuer Brötchenzange angefixt.
Video: http://www.angelpiloten.de/video/die-ms-broetchenzange-404

Meine Messe-Einkaufsliste steht jedenfalls so halbwegs.
Und die olle Zange?
Muss man nicht haben so was, aber es wäre schön sie zu haben... |rolleyes

Was wollt ihr so einsacken?


Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch der Bericht aus 2013


----------



## Trollwut (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Bremen is halt leider am Arsch der Welt


----------



## Welpi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Da würd ich auch zu gerne hin... aber 783 km einfach ist definitiv zu krass...:c


----------



## Ukel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bremen is halt leider am Arsch der Welt


 
Das würde ich doch eher von Marktheidenfeld behaupten |muahah:


----------



## Tricast (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Was sollen dann erst die Österreicher aus Wien sagen??? ;+

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



Ukel schrieb:


> Das würde ich doch eher von Marktheidenfeld behaupten


Nein, er meinte das wohl selbst so:


Trollwut schrieb:


> Marktheidenfeld is halt *der* Arsch der Welt


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Ein Dorf mit 8500 Einwohnern und ein bisschen Main wäre in Bremen noch nicht einmal ein eigener Stadtteil ....


----------



## GandRalf (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bremen is halt leider am Arsch der Welt


  Von den Hühneraugen aus gesehen sicherlich.:q


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

ich bin von Frankfurt aus letztes Jahr hoch gefahren... allerdings mit Anfang und Übernachtung vorher im Hotel 


Ja die Österreicher waren auch.... mit VW Bussen bis nach Bremen gefahren  Hut ab ^^


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



Ukel schrieb:


> Das würde ich doch eher von Marktheidenfeld behaupten |muahah:




Na, dann guck mal, was zentraler liegt 

Mal sehn, eventuell find ich einen verrückten Fahrer


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich bin von Frankfurt aus letztes Jahr hoch gefahren... allerdings mit Anfang und Übernachtung vorher im Hotel


....und 2015 kommst du nicht? 
Hast letztes Jahr wohl zuviel Blei in den Taschen gehabt :q

#h


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Einigkeit macht stark:
Der Nabel der Welt ist immer da, wo man herstammt|supergri.
Ob das jetzt ein kleines Dorf oder eine Weltstadt ist.
Über alles andre läßt sich trefflich streiten, bringt nur nicht viel.

Stattdessen: Man könnte ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden#h.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Hi Uli,


ne dieses Jahr schaffe ich es nicht. Leider zuviel um die Ohren....


----------



## weserangler (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Bin dort am Start um Geld auszugeben #6


----------



## Eltonxxl (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Bin auch da und ein paar "Andenken"werden sich bestimmt finden lasse ;-) 

Normalerweise gibt doch Browning/Ovens immer vorher einen Flyer mit Angeboten raus, hat den jemand schon gefunden? 

Gruss
Elton


----------



## paulmeyers (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Ich auch, brauch eigentlich nur eine Posenrute. Ich befürchte aber schlimmes


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Ja, so ist Messe.

Die Einkaufsliste abarbeiten ist das Eine, 
_(Bei mit Futter, Körbe, Lockstoffe, div. Köder,...)_
noch nach etwas darüber hinaus umschauen,
(Hol ich mit 'ne ganz schwere Feederrute oder nich?)
aber die Überraschungen dann zu entdecken, von denen man vorher gar nix wusste, das wird richtig teuer.


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (Hol ich mit 'ne ganz schwere Feederrute oder nich?)
> aber die Überraschungen dann zu entdecken, von denen man vorher gar nix wusste, das wird richtig teuer.


stell dich mal nicht so an...
hast schließlich ne menge geld am karnevalssonntag in gespart 

#h


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

So, musste extra einen anderen Wagen besorgen, da mein Oldtimer es in den Gelenken hat (Radlager), aber nun quasi startklar für morgen.
13Uhr Kaffeetreff der ABler im Foyer?
Ich bin der Hübsche mit dem Zopf |supergri


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So, musste extra einen anderen Wagen besorgen, da mein Oldtimer es in den Gelenken hat (Radlager), aber nun quasi startklar für morgen.
> 13Uhr Kaffeetreff der ABler im Foyer?
> Ich bin der Hübsche mit dem Zopf |supergri



Der war gut.|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Gibt es besondere Verkehrsprobleme wegen diesem Anschlagsdrohungs-Mist? #c


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Hübsche mit dem Zopf |supergri



Würde ich kommen, würde ich sagen: "Ich bin der mit dem Pferdeschwanz" :m


----------



## hotspotfinder (1. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Moin,



> Gibt es besondere Verkehrsprobleme wegen diesem Anschlagsdrohungs-Mist?



die gibt es nicht. Es sind ja auch nur 5 km von der Autobahn und du parkst ja nicht in der Innenstadt.

Für Stau könnte höchstens das Werderspiel am Nachmittag sorgen.


----------



## Tricast (2. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Allen Besuchern der Stippermesse 2015 sagen wir Danke für ihr Kommen und freuen uns schon auf die 15. Stippermesse am 6. März 2016.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

_Und hier - nur Momente vor der Veröffentlichung der März-Ausgabe von Anglerpraxis.de - der Messebericht als Vorab-Veröffentlichung:_

*Messebericht: Stippermesse Bremen 2015*

http://www.stippermesse.com/

 Ich war zu spät dran!
 Ankunft halb Zwölf bedeutete zwar, dass ich mich nicht mehr in die  Mörderschlangen bei der Öffnung einreihen musste, aber so einiges von  dem, was auf meiner Einkaufsliste stand, war schon ausverkauft als ich  am Mittags meine Runden drehte.

 Die Stippermesse, die zum 14ten Mal stattfand, ist halt eine  Käufermesse. Horden räumen ab 9Uhr in der Halle die Stände, und trotz  des Andrangs ist die Stimmung bei Ausstellern wie Besuchern fühlbar gut.

 Hier ein paar Impressionen:






 Grosses Besucherinteresse an allen Ständen, hier am Stand von Rive.





 Am Browning-Stand war mein geliebtes B22-Match schon vergriffen, ich musste auf B22-Feeder ausweichen.





 Morgens früh balgten sich vor Halle noch Reihen von Besuchern, am  Nachmittag diente der Platz als Raucherzone, hier für einen  Guru-Mitarbeiter und Veranstalter Heinz samt Hund.
Und der traditionelle Bratwurststand war natürlich auch da.















 Einmalig in Europa: der riesige Kopfrutenstand. Anfassen ausdrücklich erlaubt.










 Die erstmalig auf der Messe vertretenen Aussteller wie Guru und Superwurm  waren sehr positiv erstaunt über die  Zahl der Interessenten, noch mehr  aber über die tatsächlichen Käufe. Zitat Martin Langhoff von Superwurm  gegen 13Uhr, „verdammt, ich hab nicht mehr viel da, im nächsten Jahr  muss ich deutlich mehr Ware mitbringen“.










 Größtenteils sind jedoch Stamm-Aussteller vertreten wie hier Champions Team , pole doc und viele, viele andere.
 Wer das who is who des Friedfischangelns nachschlagen möchte, hier die Ausstellerliste.





 Dazu kleinere Aussteller wie Sockenhändler, Posenbauer,… und Filmvorführungen gab es auch.





 Erstmalig vertreten wiederum der neu gegründete DSAV mit einem gut besuchten Stand im Foyer.
 Ich habe auch mit Vizepräsi Fritz Emonts kurz geplauscht und Präsi Steffen Quinger hallo gesagt.










 Rollen ohne Schnurfangbügel kennt man ja. Aber am Stand von Fishing Tackle Max entdeckte ich eine Rolle mit 2 Bügeln!  Die Tubertini Concept-Rollen  haben einen starren, versetzt verbauten zweiten Bügel, der locker  eingeholte Schnur zusätzlich strafft und verhindert, dass sie unter den  Spulenkopf läuft. In der Forellenanglerszene ist diese Rolle  eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe.





 Am Schlögl-Stand  findet man immer wieder Besonderheiten. Hier präsentieren die  fröhlichen Mitarbeiter den Knaller des letzten Jahres, die  gefriergetrockneten Maden (siehe Bericht 2014). Direkt daneben die neue Brötchenzange, …die ich vergessen habe mitzunehmen, verflucht!





 Beste Stimmung wie immer auch beim Friedfischexperten Robin Illner, der für S&W die Radical-Boilieriege  präsentierte. S&W veranstaltet übrigens im Dezember diesen Jahres  eine ganz neue Karpfenmesse in der Zeche Westfalen in Ahlen (Nähe  Ruhrgebiet), Titel „Carp Westfalen – Aus Kohle und Stahl“.
 Sorry für das total verwackelte Foto, wir haben zu viel rumgeflachst.


 Danke an Veranstalter Susanne & Heinz, bis zum nächsten Jahr!
-kati48268-


Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier die Stippermesse- Berichte der letzten 2 Jahre: 2014 - 2013


----------



## bacalo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

:mDanke für den Bericht #6.

Aber von hier sind es 500 km nach HB; 
von Marktheidenfeld sogar 520 km.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Was mir übrigens in Bremen, aber auch zuvor schon in Lingen aufgefallen ist:
 Die Zeit des billigen Futters & kräftig günstigerem Markenfutter auf Messen ist anscheinend vorbei. 

 Auf beiden Messen hatte z.B. der Top-Secret-Stand keine Basismischung-Sackware, die bisher für 10-12Tacken/10Kilo vertickt wurde.
 Und nirgendwo hab ich die Angebote 4 od. 5 Tüten Markenfutter (Sensas, Schlögl, Browning,...) für 10Doppelmark gesehen, wie auf den Messen der letzten Jahre.
 Billigste Tüte Futter in Bremen 2,50, soweit ich es wahrgenommen habe; in Lingen, glaub ich, genauso.
 Kilotüte bekannter Marken in Bremen meist 3,49 oder sogar drüber.

 Haben die Mehlpreise so zugelegt?
 Wo ist die Billig-Sackware hin?


----------



## bacalo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Auf der Feeder und Stippermesse in Unna am 15.02.2015 wurden wohl die letzten 10 kg-Bigpack´s abverkauft. Beim Preis muss ich leider passen.


----------



## Eggi 1 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



bacalo schrieb:


> Auf der Feeder und Stippermesse in Unna am 15.02.2015 wurden wohl die letzten 10 kg-Bigpack´s abverkauft. Beim Preis muss ich leider passen.




 In Unna kosteten 10 kg Top Secret in verschiedenen Sorten 11,50 €.


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Haben die Mehlpreise so zugelegt?
> Wo ist die Billig-Sackware hin?



Beim Händler. Zahle hier für 14 kg Sensas nur 17€.
Warums das aber so gibt, und nicht auf der Messe ;+


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Ich kann mich da nur an 2014 erinnern. Das hatten TopSecret usw. ganze Paletten dabei:

 Siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281560

 Da wurde Säckeweise das Gelump per Hubwagen und co zu den Fahrzeugen geschleppt ^^


----------



## hotspotfinder (3. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Moin,



> Auf beiden Messen hatte z.B. der Top-Secret-Stand keine Basismischung-Sackware, die bisher für 10-12Tacken/10Kilo vertickt wurde.



da bist du wohl in Bremen zu spät gekommen. Top Secret hat die 10 kg Säcke für 10 € von der Palette verkauft. Bis 10.00 war da noch reichlich da.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Oh, alles klar.
 Da ich keine leeren Paletten oder freien Platz wo sie gestanden haben können gesehen habe, ging ich davon aus, das wurd gar nicht mehr angeboten.
 Aber gut, mein Messebericht fängt nicht umsonst mit den Worten an, "ich war zu spät dran".
 |wavey:


----------



## paulmeyers (4. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Kam nur mir das so extrem voll vor dieses Jahr?


----------



## KxKx2 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Am Browningstand konnte man am späten Nachmittag 1 Kg. Futter, für 1 Euro bekommen:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Na super |gr: 
 Konnt leider nich so lange bleiben, aber klar, bevor die den Krempel wieder heim schlören, wird's dann raus gehauen.


----------



## Tricast (5. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Kam nur mir das so extrem voll vor dieses Jahr?



3200 Besucher fanden am Sonntag den Weg zur 14. Stippermesse in Bremen. Kein Weg ist zu weit! Wie immer hatten wir auch Besucher aus den Niederlanden, Belgien, Dänemark, Schweden und Österreich. Selbst Besucher aus Bayern fanden den Weg nach Bremen. Unser Fazit der Messe: Die Firmen setzen verstärkt auf Feedern und die Method Angelei. Auch der Trend zum Spezimen Fishing ist ungebrochen.

Wir freuen uns schon auf die 15. Stippermesse in Bremen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Hallo Heinz,

 wie ich sehe war es wieder eine tolle Messe. Dieses Jahr habe ich die Anreise aus dem Raum Frankfurt nicht geschafft. Aber denke 2016 werde ich wieder dabei sein 

 Hoffe das irgendwann mal wieder Matchangeln in wird.....


----------



## Tricast (6. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Würde mich freuen, denn dann ist es die 15. Stipprmesse.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Es kamen gar nix zu der 2-Bügel-Rolle...





 Hier im Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpnlcfWJil4

 Was haltet ihr von dem Konzept?
 (Hätte jetzt auch von "der Concept" schreiben können)


----------



## Fr33 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Gab es nicht mal die Doppelspulenrolle? ^^ Von der "Sensation" hat man auch nie wieder was gehört.....


----------



## Andal (9. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

1. An dem Herren ist wahrlich kein Redner verloren gegangen. Vulgus was er da zusammengestoppelt hat, wäre auch in 30 Sekunden gesagt gewesen.

2. Optisch ansprechende Rolle, aber obs der Bügel wirklich rausreisst?


----------



## Tricast (9. März 2015)

*AW: Stippermesse 2015*

Für alle die sich gerne Bilder anschauen hat Susanne auf www.stippermesse.com und auf Face Book 72 neue Bilder eingestellt.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------

